# Yay, me gots a new toy



## Battou (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, I spoiled my self on my birthday but any who...







Maybe, I should paint it.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, wow! 
"Paint it"? What colour? Camouflage?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 17, 2007)

My, that's a big one! The tripod doesn't look bad either...


----------



## Battou (Oct 17, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Well, wow!
> "Paint it"? What colour? Camouflage?



Camouflage is tough to do, but considering I am a certified autobody tech I could pull it off if I set my mind to it.



Chris of Arabia said:


> My, that's a big one! The tripod doesn't look bad either...



And that is not even fully extended, she'll go to 61 inches (a little over five feet). Despite being very inexpensive (only around thirty USD) and the fact my camera is going to be pushing the load capacity, It should prove to be exactly what I need.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 17, 2007)

it has a hook to place some extra weight to it ... that will be useful on a windy day.


----------



## Battou (Oct 17, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> it has a hook to place some extra weight to it ... that will be useful on a windy day.



A feature my other tripod didn't have


----------



## John_05 (Oct 17, 2007)

just a little advice.....

i bought that exact same tripod about 5 months ago,  and just had to get another one (different one).  one of the quick release plates cracked about 3 weeks after i got it with only my Rebel XT and Sigma 70-300mm lens on it,  the hook broke off when i put my camera bag with 1 lens in it on it,  the gear to raise the center column started to stick and oiling it didnt help (it got stripped),  and finally one of the legs broke at the top.  i take very good care of the stuff i buy because i cant afford to replace them,  so it wasnt abused at all.  it just wasnt a very good tripod.

i hope you have much better luck with yours,  but i would keep an eye on it, just in case.


----------



## Battou (Oct 17, 2007)

John_05 said:


> just a little advice.....
> 
> i bought that exact same tripod about 5 months ago,  and just had to get another one (different one).  one of the quick release plates cracked about 3 weeks after i got it with only my Rebel XT and Sigma 70-300mm lens on it,  the hook broke off when i put my camera bag with 1 lens in it on it,  the gear to raise the center column started to stick and oiling it didnt help (it got stripped),  and finally one of the legs broke at the top.  i take very good care of the stuff i buy because i cant afford to replace them,  so it wasnt abused at all.  it just wasnt a very good tripod.
> 
> i hope you have much better luck with yours,  but i would keep an eye on it, just in case.



Thanks, I appreciate that input, I'll know what to look for. I have only had a couple opportunities to use it so far and one of the things I noticed already is the center column gets a little wobblie at full extension, I prolly won't use the center column extension to often.  I too can't afford to replace things very often, It actually played into why I bought it, my other tripod was designed for P shooters, Not SLR's and continuing to use it for the SLR would have toasted it before long leaving me nothing to keep in my briefcase. Thankfully I am fairly skilled with some metal and plastic repair and should be able to rectify most of the problems that may arise, I may just preemptively replace the hook with something more suitable for the task. As for the quick release goes, I'm not even sure if I like it, I may end up modifying it to a normal release as I don't have a bag and the camera needs the mount threading to go into it's factory case and putting the plate on and removing it before and after shoots defeats the purpose of the quick release. I did not like the plastic locks on the legs from the beginning so those will prolly be replaced before too awful long.


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

i got the same exact tripod from walmart 29bucks


----------

